# South Bend or Clutchmasters?



## Oh1AudiTT (Sep 27, 2009)

Which clutch should i get for my 50Trim? 
South Bend Stage 3 
OR
Clutchmasters FX300


----------



## artur vel 2 hoot (Nov 25, 2006)

*Re: South Bend or Clutchmasters? (Oh1AudiTT)*

South Bend Stage 5 ( FE )
Got it and love it


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 2, 2006)

*Re: South Bend or Clutchmasters? (Oh1AudiTT)*

Beware of both.
ALL modifed OEM stuff is crap




































http://forums.vwvortex.com/zer...age=8


----------



## JettaRed (Aug 14, 2000)

*Re: South Bend or Clutchmasters? ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_Beware of both.
ALL modifed OEM stuff is crap




































http://forums.vwvortex.com/zer...age=8

Sorry for your bad luck, but I've had Southbend clutches in my TT and two of my A4s and have loved them, especially in the A4s. The stock A4 clutch has an extremely long travel and the Southbend shortens it to like the TT. Otherwise, it feels just like stock.


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 2, 2006)

*Re: South Bend or Clutchmasters? (JettaRed)*


_Quote, originally posted by *JettaRed* »_
Sorry for your bad luck, but I've had Southbend clutches in my TT and two of my A4s and have loved them, especially in the A4s. The stock A4 clutch has an extremely long travel and the Southbend shortens it to like the TT. Otherwise, it feels just like stock.

Its not just me.
ALL aftermarket are made from a stock 200hp clutch from another car.
If you compare the REAL sachs 240mm 02M clutch vs these fake cluthcmaster,clutchnet and spec sothebend crap you can see how thin they are and they use the thin oem springs , oem rivets and the pressure sirface is thin.

10 000$ in damage on my car.
10 000$ on Erics car.
10 000$ on Daniels car

Dont be fooled.
Get the REAL sachs race clutch.
Get a real STEEL flywheel.
http://www.dli-teknik.de sell them.
We are 20 guys on vortex that are just happy that we are still alive after our clutch explosions.


----------



## M this 1! (May 17, 2000)

*Re: South Bend or Clutchmasters? ([email protected])*

My CM made VF clutch has been strong for 30k but others have had issues. it also hasn't fully disengaged at 7k shifts. 
Foffa, that link didn't work. I've been wanting one of those clutches for a replacement on my TT. Is the flywheel one piece? Or factory style rubber 2 piece. I can't imagine it being 2 piece. i've hated this aluminum light flywheel with all its clatter, bogging, etc.
let me know, thanks


----------



## AudiTToR (Nov 27, 2008)

*Re: South Bend or Clutchmasters? (M this 1!)*

spec or clutch master's twin disk.....
get it and never look back.


----------



## Oh1AudiTT (Sep 27, 2009)

*Re: South Bend or Clutchmasters? (AudiTToR)*

Wow i had no idea about what kinda damage a clutch can do (noob, yes i know but we all start somewhere)








So which is known to be reliable and drivable for a DD 50trim setup?


----------



## Wolk's Wagon (Sep 27, 2000)

*Re: South Bend or Clutchmasters? (Oh1AudiTT)*

Southbend Stg4 http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 2, 2006)

*Re: South Bend or Clutchmasters? (AudiTToR)*

Spec is the worst crap.
Both single disc and twin disc blew after 2 runs.
In correct offset.

Clutchmaster is basicly a 97% faliure rate on their twin disc.

SPEC twin disc carnage








http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif 

Long story in a short version.
Street driven Golf MK3 Light chassie / no interior.
Twin mitsu TD04 turbos 22-26psi boost
550whp/440wtq street driven on super low boost for ~2-3 weeks to get clutch 

Clutch failed at first launch!!!!
We tought it was a traction problem.
Videos under Foffa2002 on youtube

Second launch the car wasnt even Able to drive back to pit
SPEC claimed 100 reasons why it failed like they always do.
Just as they did with their way to thick rivets a couple of years ago that killed a bunch of vortexers 02J´s.
Just as they did with their Stg2+ slipping for a bunch of users.
Just as they did with their rivets failing
And
Just as clutchmaster did with their twin disc system with incorrect machining on the pressure plate and STg4 system slipping at half rated TQ and having incorrect machining of pressure plates and flywheels.

But here is 1/8th mile of WOT on the expansive SPEC twin disc.


































































































































_Modified by [email protected] at 12:33 AM 10-19-2009_


----------



## AudiTToR (Nov 27, 2008)

*Re: South Bend or Clutchmasters? ([email protected])*

I don't mean to be a d!ck, but I currently have a spec clutch in my TT with many hard launches. Enough that if it was gonna slip...it would have slipped. And im talking 6k plus rpm side steps with it being loaded. And dont even get me started on the fact that you guys arent even pushing the limits of where other people are pushing the clutchmaster twin disks. Loaded 715whp riding it out, FrankieBonz's car, Eds car, Jeff Clarks car. All of which are running faster and more power than either your car or the car mentioned in the previous post. So with all of your clutch failures and no one else really having the problem except for you.....I think we can all figure out the math on this one.
Plus APR uses Spec clutches on all of their builds....and we all know that APR and Quality don't exactly go hand and hand.
"Note the Sarcasm"


_Modified by AudiTToR at 7:22 AM 10-19-2009_


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 2, 2006)

*Re: South Bend or Clutchmasters? (AudiTToR)*


_Quote, originally posted by *AudiTToR* »_I don't mean to be a d!ck, but I currently have a spec clutch in my TT with many hard launches. Enough that if it was gonna slip...it would have slipped. And im talking 6k plus rpm side steps with it being loaded. And dont even get me started on the fact that you guys arent even pushing the limits of where other people are pushing the clutchmaster twin disks. Loaded 715whp riding it out, FrankieBonz's car, Eds car, Jeff Clarks car. All of which are running faster and more power than either your car or the car mentioned in the previous post. So with all of your clutch failures and no one else really having the problem except for you.....I think we can all figure out the math on this one.
Plus APR uses Spec clutches on all of their builds....and we all know that APR and Quality don't exactly go hand and hand.
"Note the Sarcasm"

_Modified by AudiTToR at 7:22 AM 10-19-2009_


Frankie blew his South bend to peices causing 10 000$ damage.
Then when Frankie got his twin disc he sold the car.
He doesent even have 440WTQ in that car.
Its TQ that kill the clutch.
Notice that ALL of our cars *trap ~10mph higher* then Frankies and are ~200lb heavier?
We trap the same as Ed but with heavier cars.
Quicker yes...faster no
Frankie didnt ever even run his car at full boost at the track.

Lets see if you can find a 2.3 - 3.2Litre that got a clutchmaster twin thats still alive instead of a low TQ 1.8T 



_Modified by [email protected] at 7:43 AM 10-19-2009_


----------



## bvgoosedd (Mar 5, 2009)

*Re: South Bend or Clutchmasters? (M this 1!)*

m this 1 have u found out why u can't disengage the cluth at 7k shifts i am having the same problem here. with my CM.


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 2, 2006)

*Re: South Bend or Clutchmasters? (bvgoosedd)*


_Quote, originally posted by *bvgoosedd* »_m this 1 have u found out why u can't disengage the cluth at 7k shifts i am having the same problem here. with my CM.









For us we had a rivet/strap problem.
Case 1=rivet lose (any rivet on the plate)
Case 2 = rivet broken for strap and car sometimes dont wanna disengage (even at launch or clutch pedel puched down)
Case 3 = broken strap
Case 4 = incorrect offset


----------



## AudiTToR (Nov 27, 2008)

*Re: South Bend or Clutchmasters? ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_
Lets see if you can find a 2.3 - 3.2Litre that got a clutchmaster twin thats still alive instead of a low TQ 1.8T 

_Modified by [email protected] at 7:43 AM 10-19-2009_

Quick.....ask the OP what motor is in his car?
and last time i checked....all of the big r32 turbo guys are running the fx700 or fx800. They seem to be more worried about blowing up the transfer case than breaking the clutch.

In all honesty though....running ed's set up with a preloaded clutch and antilag is gonna blow something up much quicker than your set up ever would. That treatment of any clutch begs for disaster and yet it holds.


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 2, 2006)

*Re: South Bend or Clutchmasters? (AudiTToR)*


_Quote, originally posted by *AudiTToR* »_
Quick.....ask the OP what motor is in his car?
and last time i checked....all of the big r32 turbo guys are running the fx700 or fx800. They seem to be more worried about blowing up the transfer case than breaking the clutch.

In all honesty though....running ed's set up with a preloaded clutch and antilag is gonna blow something up much quicker than your set up ever would. That treatment of any clutch begs for disaster and yet it holds.

There is no R32 running em anymore.
They all blew.
and for the rest of the 02M family they still chafe out your casing and dont disengage correctly.


----------



## JettaRed (Aug 14, 2000)

*Re: South Bend or Clutchmasters? ([email protected])*

What are the symptoms of of not disengaging? Can you move the shifter, but it doesn't come out of gear, or is it hard to move the shifter out of gear? What about the clutch pedal? Does it stay on the floor?


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 2, 2006)

*Re: South Bend or Clutchmasters? (JettaRed)*


_Quote, originally posted by *JettaRed* »_What are the symptoms of of not disengaging? Can you move the shifter, but it doesn't come out of gear, or is it hard to move the shifter out of gear? What about the clutch pedal? Does it stay on the floor?

3 symptoms
1:That ka-chunk sound when you shift with light resistance in shifter
2:When you put it in 1st and rev it the car want to pull forward sometimes
3:Totally impossible to shift at some rpms
With a REAL sachs sport plate you wont even have trouble at 8500rpm http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## AudiTToR (Nov 27, 2008)

*Re: South Bend or Clutchmasters? ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_
With a REAL sachs sport plate you wont even have trouble at 8500rpm http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

isn't sach's an oem presure plate thats made stiffer and a different disk?
and Frankie shattered a fly wheel by side stepping the clutch.....a common problem across all of drag racing. Thats why they make scatter shields.


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 2, 2006)

*Re: South Bend or Clutchmasters? (AudiTToR)*


_Quote, originally posted by *AudiTToR* »_
isn't sach's an oem presure plate thats made stiffer and a different disk?
and Frankie shattered a fly wheel by side stepping the clutch.....a common problem across all of drag racing. Thats why they make scatter shields.

Not a single part is the same on the painted sachs oem crap vs the sachs sport or race plate http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
i got some good comparision pics here








Here is a nice comparision pic for the ARCHIVES
Remember when you geek ass vortex friend says that his car have been fine for years and years with his cool painted crap plate.
Yes .... when you have a 200tq K03 , Gt28 whatever equiped 1.6-1.8 litre engine they will be fine.
The OEM will even be fine
OEM sachs mod plate that ALL f!"¤% aftermarket companies use.
*Its a DEADLY tool that have almost killed 5 vortexers.*
Our team have killed 3 plates for 3 different cars , 3 different drivers , 3 different styles of cars in one week.
one drag , one street and one daily driven car.
All far under the 495tq that they claim to hold.
And at the same time i want to warn you about alu flywheels.
The bolts acctually RIP RIGHT OUT when the rivets go.
A steel FW and the clutch would just have slipped
The damage is horrifying.
Compare this.
Plate 1: aftermarket 495tq plate.
Thin casing , thin cast oem disc surface , crap OEM or china,brazilian,russian rivets
*ITS UNBALANCED







http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif *
They bend , heat and add some sort of ring under the OEM 240mm plate.








rivet gone









Plate 2
SACHS race 450tq plate
MUCH thicker
Much better springs
Supperior disc surface
*Its factory balanced http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif *

















Team members car.
its a *10 000$ *DRP box








This one is rated 496ft/lb and car had maximum of 440ft/lb
Just like what happend to Frankies stuff also.
The modified OEM covers are a bit unpredictable.


----------



## M this 1! (May 17, 2000)

*Re: South Bend or Clutchmasters? (AudiTToR)*

my car won't go into the next gear when you shift at 7k. it comes out of gear, just won't go into the next. since it's ALL the gears...yeah even 5th to 6th....i'm done thinking it's the tranny.


----------



## AudiTToR (Nov 27, 2008)

*Re: South Bend or Clutchmasters? ([email protected])*

looks to me the disk actually came apart first and made an exit route.

that would have been my first concern.


----------



## Oh1AudiTT (Sep 27, 2009)

*Re: South Bend or Clutchmasters? (AudiTToR)*


_Quote, originally posted by *AudiTToR* »_
Quick.....ask the OP what motor is in his car?
and last time i checked....all of the big r32 turbo guys are running the fx700 or fx800. They seem to be more worried about blowing up the transfer case than breaking the clutch.

In all honesty though....running ed's set up with a preloaded clutch and antilag is gonna blow something up much quicker than your set up ever would. That treatment of any clutch begs for disaster and yet it holds.

Just a side note: I have an AWP motor
Man this is confusing, seems like everyone is tellin me to stay away from South Bend and Clutchmasters. Any companies out there that dont use a lightweight flywheels cuz i dont think i'll enjoy the chatter from the lightweights (its a DD so i dont really care too much about saving a few pounds on my car)


----------



## AudiTToR (Nov 27, 2008)

*Re: South Bend or Clutchmasters? (M this 1!)*


_Quote, originally posted by *M this 1!* »_my car won't go into the next gear when you shift at 7k. it comes out of gear, just won't go into the next. since it's ALL the gears...yeah even 5th to 6th....i'm done thinking it's the tranny.


I am betting its a trans issue.


----------



## M this 1! (May 17, 2000)

*Re: South Bend or Clutchmasters? (M this 1!)*

that bottom picture looks bad ass!


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 2, 2006)

*Re: South Bend or Clutchmasters? (M this 1!)*


_Quote, originally posted by *M this 1!* »_that bottom picture looks bad ass!

yes a 12 000$ DRP with peloquin diff.
blew radiator, hood etc also.
almost killed the driver.
It were 2 things that let go.
1: Those f!"# rivets
2:That 200HP oem surface that all those "i paint pressureplates" sell.
The REAL sachs got beefier casing , straps and springs.
And the surface is much thicker.
Guys.
Stay away from this crap.
I would hate to see any of you get injured due to these horrible products.
How many sachs RACE plates can you find on google?
How many modifed spec,clutchmaster,clutchnet and southbend can you find? 10000000000000000000

Here is a south bend.
See any familiar faliures vs the clutchnet








MyBlueR32´s clutch

















































And a SPEC to seal the deal
DarkSideGTI´s
Mine took less than a month.


























_Modified by [email protected] at 1:10 PM 10-19-2009_


----------



## AudiTToR (Nov 27, 2008)

*Re: South Bend or Clutchmasters? ([email protected])*

so why havent you guys made a scatter shield?

Seems like there is a need for it?



_Modified by AudiTToR at 1:27 PM 10-19-2009_


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 2, 2006)

*Re: South Bend or Clutchmasters? (AudiTToR)*


_Quote, originally posted by *AudiTToR* »_so why havent you guys made a scatter shield?

Seems like there is a need for it?
_Modified by AudiTToR at 1:27 PM 10-19-2009_

almost impossible to fit over thermostat hoses and shifter linkage.








And between chassie and box its also to tight


----------



## M this 1! (May 17, 2000)

*Re: South Bend or Clutchmasters? ([email protected])*

AudiTToR,
why would you say it's the tranny? i've got no grinding, no cluncking.....just an inability to get it into gear at redline. i wait half a sec, it plops right in.


----------



## l88m22vette (Mar 2, 2006)

*Re: South Bend or Clutchmasters? ([email protected])*

Do you have a source for the Sachs upgraded clutches?


----------



## bvgoosedd (Mar 5, 2009)

so this is a senario. a mustang gt pulls up next to me. light becomes green. I WOT off the line. rev to 7k, and then let go of gas/ push in clutch. can't put it into sencond till the rpms drop. by this time the mustang thinks i missed my gear. finally get it into sencond when mustang is at my door, thinking he has a chance, and i am gone again. dude feels stupid but now the same thing when i shift to 3rd i gotta wait i mean by this time the mustang is done cus when i got it into 3rd it was a wrap. lol
i never get a grind or anything. when i drive normal it's perfect except i sometimes get a klonk noise as i shift. i thought it was the engine moving. cus the heat shield for my turbo is basically sitting on my firewall.
what do u think the issue is?? bad clutch. it's a new clutch net stage 3. stock dual mass flywheel. Mine is the same issue as m this 1

_Modified by bvgoosedd at 9:59 AM 10-21-2009_


_Modified by bvgoosedd at 10:00 AM 10-21-2009_


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 2, 2006)

*Re: South Bend or Clutchmasters? (l88m22vette)*


_Quote, originally posted by *l88m22vette* »_Do you have a source for the Sachs upgraded clutches?

http://www.dli-teknik.se got the race stuff that you can combine with organic disc or 4-puck sinter
http://www.fourseasontuning.com can provide you with a heavy steel FW got get rid of chatter and it will also hold in anything goes wrong and not fall to pieces like the alu fw


----------



## orionredwing (Mar 16, 2008)

*Re: South Bend or Clutchmasters? ([email protected])*

I'm dizzy w/ all the choices at fourseasontuning. Is this the one to get for our TTs? How much tq can this particular selection handle?
http://www.fourseasontuning.com/?product=591


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 2, 2006)

*Re: South Bend or Clutchmasters? (orionredwing)*


_Quote, originally posted by *orionredwing* »_I'm dizzy w/ all the choices at fourseasontuning. Is this the one to get for our TTs? How much tq can this particular selection handle?
http://www.fourseasontuning.com/?product=591

it might be oem plate on that one.
double check so that its the "sport" or "race" pressure plate


----------



## BluHeaven (Jun 7, 2003)

*Re: South Bend or Clutchmasters? ([email protected])*

So what clutch would be safe for a modded 225 (stock turbo)?
chipped pushing 22 psi, full 3" turbo back, EH manifold, FMIC, plus all the usual boltons (intake, TIP, DV relo, etc etc etc etc)
stick with a stock clutch or are these kits that keep blowing up safe for a car like that?
We have two 225 TTs, modded similar (minor differences in exhaust and no FM on mine yet). Both are daily drivers, not tracked but driven hard.
I know a lot of people on AW/QW TT forum use spec and southbend etc and are happy but this thread scares me now.


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 2, 2006)

*Re: South Bend or Clutchmasters? (BluHeaven)*


_Quote, originally posted by *BluHeaven* »_So what clutch would be safe for a modded 225 (stock turbo)?
chipped pushing 22 psi, full 3" turbo back, EH manifold, FMIC, plus all the usual boltons (intake, TIP, DV relo, etc etc etc etc)
stick with a stock clutch or are these kits that keep blowing up safe for a car like that?
We have two 225 TTs, modded similar (minor differences in exhaust and no FM on mine yet). Both are daily drivers, not tracked but driven hard.
I know a lot of people on AW/QW TT forum use spec and southbend etc and are happy but this thread scares me now.

sachs have a plate that fit oem flywheel.
then you can use organic disc and still have great clamp force
email David at http://www.dli-teknik.se and ask him what he got


----------



## skitzafit (Nov 17, 2008)

*Re: South Bend or Clutchmasters? ([email protected])*

Just my experience. I have used a spec stg 3 with a 14lb steel fw for a year now. Feels great never had any shift issues. Goes into gear solid, has never popped out. The car has seen city, highway and many drags. Maybe I am lucky with it. I hope whatever you choose to go with will hold up. I hope you don't have any problems. Best of luck


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 2, 2006)

*Re: South Bend or Clutchmasters? ([email protected])*

*THE REAL SACHS UNIT*
Thicker casing, more powerfull straps , better rivets , better springs
*AND ITS BALANCED*


----------



## Oh1AudiTT (Sep 27, 2009)

*Re: South Bend or Clutchmasters? ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_
*THE REAL SACHS UNIT*
Thicker casing, more powerfull straps , better rivets , better springs
*AND ITS BALANCED*


So i can get this on fourseasonstuning.com?
Also how much is it gonna run me for a clutch like this?


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 2, 2006)

*Re: South Bend or Clutchmasters? (Oh1AudiTT)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Oh1AudiTT* »_
So i can get this on fourseasonstuning.com?
Also how much is it gonna run me for a clutch like this?

yes they can propably supply the same unit as the http://www.dli-teknik.com sachs package


----------



## FourSeasonTuning.com (Jan 12, 2005)

*Re: South Bend or Clutchmasters? (orionredwing)*

That is a stock clutch kit, with a un-sprung disc. This would be a better choice for a stock or chipped car, Not a big turbo car. This can be offered in a 16.5 pound or a heavier 20 pound version.
Uses LUK pressure plate
http://fourseasontuning.com/?product=593
Uses Sachs pressure plate
http://fourseasontuning.com/?product=685
Future plans are to offer the Sachs HD pressure plate in a kit. In the mean time the steel billet flywheel that was made for Foffa can be offered until the pressure plates are available in the states. For the 1.8T and 24V VR6.


----------



## Oh1AudiTT (Sep 27, 2009)

*Re: South Bend or Clutchmasters? (FourSeasonTuning.com)*


_Quote, originally posted by *FourSeasonTuning.com* »_That is a stock clutch kit, with a un-sprung disc. This would be a better choice for a stock or chipped car, Not a big turbo car. This can be offered in a 16.5 pound or a heavier 20 pound version.
Uses LUK pressure plate
http://fourseasontuning.com/?product=593
Uses Sachs pressure plate
http://fourseasontuning.com/?product=685
Future plans are to offer the Sachs HD pressure plate in a kit. In the mean time the steel billet flywheel that was made for Foffa can be offered until the pressure plates are available in the states. For the 1.8T and 24V VR6.

I have a 5-Speed 180 TT. can u lead me in the right direction for my setup? (look at my sig for my setup) Thanks!


----------



## FourSeasonTuning.com (Jan 12, 2005)

*Re: South Bend or Clutchmasters? (Oh1AudiTT)*

http://fourseasontuning.com/?product=358


----------



## Oh1AudiTT (Sep 27, 2009)

*Re: South Bend or Clutchmasters? (FourSeasonTuning.com)*


_Quote, originally posted by *FourSeasonTuning.com* »_http://fourseasontuning.com/?product=358

Thanks! I'll be ordering one shortly. How does this clutch compare to the stock one? I'm putting this on my daily so I can't have anything that aggressive.


----------



## FourSeasonTuning.com (Jan 12, 2005)

*Re: South Bend or Clutchmasters? (Oh1AudiTT)*

Its a 228MM Sachs VR6 pressure plate (modified with extra strap), Disc is full face organic with sprung hub.


----------



## l88m22vette (Mar 2, 2006)

*Re: South Bend or Clutchmasters? (FourSeasonTuning.com)*

So do you agree with foffa2002? This has been an interesting thread and I'd like to have someone back him up (not that I don't trust him, but I like to verify internetz info)


----------



## skitzafit (Nov 17, 2008)

*Re: South Bend or Clutchmasters? (l88m22vette)*

Well I take back my previous comment on the spec stage 3


----------



## FourSeasonTuning.com (Jan 12, 2005)

*Re: South Bend or Clutchmasters? (l88m22vette)*

We are awaiting this new 240MM Sachs Sport pressure plate and will make kits using this plate (we sent a prototype steel billet flywheel to Foffa for testing of this disc and new pressure plate).
I would rather purchase and resell a plate that was made by the original mfg in a upgraded/performance version ( like the RS4 pressure plate) as opposed to having another mfg modify a stock plate. When reusing a stock plate, the friction surface can not be made thicker, the fingers can only be re-arc'd and a extra strap added ( this is how they get the increased clamp force along with different friction materials). 
The problem is the pressure plate Mfg's are not making a heavy duty version of every VW & Audi P/P ever made. Even a few years ago the Sachs sport 228MM VR6 kits have been knocked around on the forums.
Here is the breakdown of what I have sold and had issues with.
02A/02J Clutchnet 228MM Sachs Double Strap converted to Triple Strap, Re-arc'd fingers (Zero Returns) 150+
02M Clutchnet 240MM Sachs Double Strap,re-arc'd fingers, Two returns sold over 100
Southbend No returns ( less than 50 sold mixed 02A/02J/02M and 01E)
Sold a few ACT and Spec's over the years no returns ( less than 10 sold)
Clutchmasters None Sold
One of issues is the companies overstate the limits of a modified stock pressure plate. And some users that should going to a Tilton twin disc don't have the $$$$ to do so or the $$$$ to get the proper axles and hubs to handle said Tilton setup.
The driver is a factor as well.


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 2, 2006)

*Re: South Bend or Clutchmasters? (FourSeasonTuning.com)*


_Quote, originally posted by *FourSeasonTuning.com* »_We are awaiting this new 240MM Sachs Sport pressure plate and will make kits using this plate (we sent a prototype steel billet flywheel to Foffa for testing of this disc and new pressure plate).
I would rather purchase and resell a plate that was made by the original mfg in a upgraded/performance version ( like the RS4 pressure plate) as opposed to having another mfg modify a stock plate. When reusing a stock plate, the friction surface can not be made thicker, the fingers can only be re-arc'd and a extra strap added ( this is how they get the increased clamp force along with different friction materials). 
The problem is the pressure plate Mfg's are not making a heavy duty version of every VW & Audi P/P ever made. Even a few years ago the Sachs sport 228MM VR6 kits have been knocked around on the forums.
Here is the breakdown of what I have sold and had issues with.
02A/02J Clutchnet 228MM Sachs Double Strap converted to Triple Strap, Re-arc'd fingers (Zero Returns) 150+
02M Clutchnet 240MM Sachs Double Strap,re-arc'd fingers, Two returns sold over 100
Southbend No returns ( less than 50 sold mixed 02A/02J/02M and 01E)
Sold a few ACT and Spec's over the years no returns ( less than 10 sold)
Clutchmasters None Sold
One of issues is the companies overstate the limits of a modified stock pressure plate. And some users that should going to a Tilton twin disc don't have the $$$$ to do so or the $$$$ to get the proper axles and hubs to handle said Tilton setup.
The driver is a factor as well.



http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif From David,Eric,Daniel and Foffa.
Honest company that want to sell products that last.
As i see it Cluthcnet have cost med 10 000$ and Eric 15 000$ in just faliures caused by their F!"# exploding plates.

Btw one cars is running the normal Sachs race of the shelf upgrade and it seem to work.
Specifed TQ 610Nm
Custom plate specified 650nm

On the 610Nm we tried 700Nm and it still doesent slip.


----------



## DurTTy (Aug 14, 2007)

Tracking this topic, i almost purchased a clutchmasters stage 4/5 from ebay for 02m. 
***for the OP*** 
you have a FWD tt, the clutches they have been discussing and giving the input on is for the 5spd/6spd 02m 4motion/quattro transmissions equipped with a 240MM clutch. 
the FWD tts equip the same clutch(02J) as the GTIs (non 6 spd) 
there are a 1xxxxxxxxxx different options out there for you on the FWD models. 
I am more than positive that the MK4 1.8T guys have more than over tested the clutch setups available for your vehicle. 
my suggestion is to lurk around that forum via the search function and see what experience people have had with those. **tehre are also a few clutches for slae on ebay from Gripforce that claim to be a non modified pressure plate&hub, high strength bolts etc... 
---------------------------------------------------------------
***Four Seasons Tuning*** 
As per your experience, what product in your line up would you stand behind if one were to contemplate the pruchase of a clutch kit (complete) on a 400-500 HP/400-500TQ 
Audi TT Quattro 02m 240MM transmission. 
Is there a 228MM Clutch that fits the 02M which will not present the failures described above?
please link me or if there is an upcoming product that you feel is a much better fit, please advise. 
regards

DurTTy


_Modified by DurTTy at 6:02 PM 10-30-2009_


----------



## DurTTy (Aug 14, 2007)

Found a little something for those who were talking about the Sachs Sport Clutch Setup with Single Mass Flywheel 
i beleive its mk5(8J) tho :S 
this one is rated @ 600NM 
http://cgi.ebay.de/Sachs-Motor...5e2a4
Here is one for the Mk1 TT (8N) 
http://translate.google.ca/tra...UTF-8
Don't forget that its in Euros









_Modified by DurTTy at 10:17 AM 11-7-2009_


_Modified by DurTTy at 10:27 AM 11-7-2009_


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 2, 2006)

*Re: (DurTTy)*


_Quote, originally posted by *DurTTy* »_Found a little something for those who were talking about the Sachs Sport Clutch Setup with Single Mass Flywheel 
i beleive its mk5(8J) tho :S 
this one is rated @ 600NM 
http://cgi.ebay.de/Sachs-Motor...5e2a4
Here is one for the Mk1 TT (8N) 
http://translate.google.ca/tra...UTF-8
Don't forget that its in Euros









_Modified by DurTTy at 10:17 AM 11-7-2009_

_Modified by DurTTy at 10:27 AM 11-7-2009_

That Mk1 kit is great.
OEM feeling with much more clamp force.


----------



## BluHeaven (Jun 7, 2003)

*Re: ([email protected])*

Can you use the Sachs sport kit with the OEM DM flywheel? or does it only work with a SM?


----------



## M this 1! (May 17, 2000)

*Re: (BluHeaven)*

how much will that MkI kit hold? obviously the 4 puck is 600, but what of the other?
since so many of the kits look the same, it's hard to figure out which is race, which is sport. 699 EUR = $1040 U.S.


_Modified by M this 1! at 9:43 PM 11-7-2009_


----------



## DurTTy (Aug 14, 2007)

you have to match it to the kit on the sach's website. if you contact the seller he will be able to provide you with the part # at the very least. 
the sachs sport pressure plate is the one in question. 
As you may have noticed, it is the main culprit for premature failure of the drive-train system when pumping very high clamping loads.
http://www.sachsperformance.co...2.htm
here is the literature from sachs 500NM with organic setup
The sachs EU site, has 15% VAT added to the price, which international buyers are excempt, which should drive the price of the setup to 594.15 EU for international (North American) buyers
-------------------------------------------------------------
Bluhaven, the kit is being sold as a replacement to an oem setup requiring higher clamping loads. therefore it mates up to any flywheel with oem specs. 




_Modified by DurTTy at 7:39 PM 11-8-2009_


----------



## M this 1! (May 17, 2000)

*Re: (DurTTy)*

thx


----------



## BeasTToftheEast (Sep 20, 2007)

So how much power is it rated to?


----------



## M this 1! (May 17, 2000)

*Re: (TTguy30)*

I'll link the email i received from europe. I think i'll be getting the second clutch:
Hello,

For ~350 tq or ~475Nm whp and street use we recommend one of these clutches:

http://www.dli-teknik.se/index...en
or

http://www.dli-teknik.se/index...ng=en

The differance between the kits is that first kit includes Aluminum flywheel and a rigid sintered clutch disc, whilst the second one have a steel flywheel with torsion dampened clutch disc. The torsion dampened is more of a OEM feeling when launching.

All prices are in SEK and included VAT. Since you live in the US the prices are without VAT = -20%. So first kit cost 9194 SEK and second kit 12680 SEK.

We also have some kits with organic clutch discs, but these are rated for 520/530NM, which are about what you have in the engine. So they may not last for long.

If you aldready have a single mass flywheel we can of course also sell only pressure plates and discs.

Regards,

David Lindblom

DLI Teknik
Snickarbacksv.2
155 33 Nykvarn / Sweden
Tel: +46 (0) 8 552 422 00
http://www.dli-teknik.se


----------



## DurTTy (Aug 14, 2007)

!!!OUCH!!!!








http://www.xe.com/ucc/convert....ubmit
for that price http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif rather grab it directly from Sachs themselves and cut out the middle man pricing you getting quoted on.








As they already stated, if you have single mass flywheel the clutch will match up, assuming the flywheel is intended for a 240mm clutch in our application. 
a flywheel will run you around $400USD or less + 542.51 EU clutch kit(from sachs direct) 
FourSeasonsTuning has a few flywheel options as they mentioned in this thread. 
there are others manufacturers as well, also dont forget, ARP makes flywheel upgrade bolts for our cars







for that extra assurance. 



_Modified by DurTTy at 2:46 PM 11-9-2009_


----------



## DurTTy (Aug 14, 2007)

here is a good comparison of what im talking about
http://www.sachsperformance.co...2.htm
@ adjsuted price after VAT
http://www.xe.com/ucc/convert....0&y=0

That is a full setup with single mass steel flywheel + the puck clutch and pressure plate. 
Here is a quote on shipping to Canada. 

_Quote »_The shipping costs are usually 85EUR via DHL International for a clutch kit (10-20kg).
Alternately, we can ship via UPS-Express. Depending on the weight, it´s approx.
150EUR. 
If you´ve any questions, don´t hesitate to contact me.
Best regards from Hamburg/Germany,
Magdalena Skawianczyk
Sales
TTNET - Sachs Performance Parts
Elbring 45 -- 21217 Seevetal
Tel: +49-(0)40 3999 2118
Fax: +49-(0)40 3999 2119
http://www.sachsperformance.com 




_Modified by DurTTy at 7:46 PM 11-9-2009_


----------



## M this 1! (May 17, 2000)

*Re: (DurTTy)*

I'll need to see on my current FW. It is a single mass that came with my Clutchmasters clutch. i just never liked it though, being aluminum and all. 
Also, it'd be nice not to pay $1600 USD for the damn clutch anyways. we'll see what I can pull off. What was the email on that SACHS contact?


----------



## DurTTy (Aug 14, 2007)

use the web inquiry on the webpage linked above. 
you can always call them as well. 
if you split the kit in 2 parts... FW sourced in USA/Canada 
and the Clutch from EU. 
I think you can get it all said and done 1200 or less. 
4seasontuning will do the FW for 375$ ready to bolt on. 
034 motorsport has FW options as well for approx similar price. ( a little more)
http://www.034motorsport.com/p...16597

also, i would invest in these, considering the ill effects of the OEM hardware under high clamping loads
http://www.034motorsport.com/p...19195


----------

